# Hello Everyone



## wingmoto (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,
New here but a long time RV'er. I hope you don't mind but out of all the forums I like this one the best and since the Outback is the sister to the Bullet Premier I thought I'd sign up. My 2012 Premier 31BHPR should be here very soon and I'm pretty excited to finally upgrade from my 2001 Sierra 37BHSS. I've already started getting my 'mods' together to start trailering again after about 10 years being seasonal and the last 5 or so I've not moved the trailer once. I've learned much from this board already from what to look out for to how to tackle the ever common storage issues with RV's. I must say going from my 37BHSS to the Premier will be an adjustment in some cases, mostly when it comes to the kids' room! From what I can see not much has changed from 2011 to 2012 but I will let you know how it goes. I just need to sell my Sierra now!!









One big question I have... There is very little storage in my new trailer for kids' clothes in their back room. I want to maintain use of all 4 bunks for friends, dog,etc. What have some of you done for clothing storage without using the closet across from the bathroom? I originally thought about getting a small set of plastic drawers from wally-world but I'm resisting that for a better option. If you have pics of any mods/options you've done to conquer this.

Mods Planned (Initial, some in progress):
* Counter tops for sink and stove (I did this in my 37BHSS and it adds a lot of extra counter space on stove and a flat surface under sink)
* Stinky Slinky storage (variation to the fence post mod)
* Bathroom (vanity shelves, splash guards, TP holder, wall mirror)
* 12V outlets inside and out (outside in kitchen area)
* Plexiglass cover for swivel TV in outside kitchen/back bedroom
* Run A/V and HD cables from both TV's. This winter I will actually get wall jacks for a finished product so cables are hanging everywhere.
* Shelves in pantry closet opposite bathroom
* Swap flimsy factor scissor jacks with BAL scissor jacks

Pondering Mods:
* Backup lights on back of trailer
* Backup camera on back of trailer
* Stabilizing arms for scissor jacks (going to try using my spare set of scissor jacks in front and back of my wheels first)

Thank you!

Matt


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum! The SOB is welcome as well!
So common in and enjoy!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!

Sounds like you have a lot of great ideas for the new toy!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

wingmoto said:


> One big question I have... There is very little storage in my new trailer for kids' clothes in their back room. I want to maintain use of all 4 bunks for friends, dog,etc. What have some of you done for clothing storage without using the closet across from the bathroom? I originally thought about getting a small set of plastic drawers from wally-world but I'm resisting that for a better option. If you have pics of any mods/options you've done to conquer this.


Here is a link to some storage ideas for our 250RS. Maybe they can help.

Storage Ideas


----------

